# Want to connect SETtop box toLaptop HDMI PORT



## Daniel Adam (Apr 17, 2013)

hello

i recently bought the HD settop box .Now i want to connect it to my laptop..

could any one help me doing that

i have HDMI port on Laptop.

Things i have done.

1)Connected the Antenna In cable on setop box.
2)inserted the Card for accessing my account
3)connected power cable of Settop box.

the only thing i dont have now is the audio and video cables(white red yellow. three pin cable).
can i use my set top box on laptop via HDMI cable (coz i have this with me).or do i need to buy USB TV tuner for my laptop??


plz help


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 17, 2013)

You need a USB TV Tuner


----------

